# [SOLVED] ubuntu 12 is very slow



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have just partitioned my hard drive and installed ubuntu 12 on one half. win xp pro is on the other half. I have a 2.6 GHZ cpu with 1.5 GB ram, and 120 GB hard drive. Xp runs really fast, but not ubuntu. It is extremely slow doing everything. Do I have the min requirements?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

Hi,

Yes you have the minimum requirements but Ubuntu isn't the best resource friendly using Linux based distribution as it runs a heavy desktop background, saying that however it should be running fine on your setup. What sort of tasks are you running reguralrly in Ubuntu? Can you go to your menu and search system monitor, run this application and select the resources tab and give a print screen of this?

Steve


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

So far I am just browsing and trying to get familiar with the desktop icons. I find it very slow just opening the icons on the desktop. I will print resources later.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

One thing you can do to speed up is log out and in the login menu you will see a small icon to the right of your name and if you click on it it should give you the option of Ubuntu 2d or Classic (Can't remember which one) then log back in as normal.


----------



## TheMiner (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

Quick question.....did you install or are you running the live cd?


I have actually seen this a couple of times with 12.04 and all of the digging I have done has not found the culprit....however I have seen a vast improvement in performance following a repeat installation,....Your system specs should run Unity just fine,....perhaps it's a video driver issue? Have you updated the drivers for your graphics chipset?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

What make and model graphics card is in your computer?
Redrawing the desktop does sound like a graphics issue to me also.

Over the years Ubuntu has changed. When Gnome 2.32 desktop was around, one version think it was 10.10 was so fast, it loaded in 12 seconds once it was installed. It was so fast, I nearly fell off my chair. Later versions are still spritely but load in about 24 seconds, again loading time depends on what services are starting at boot time.

Your issue seems to be general so could be graphics related.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

I am using the onboard grahics intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV. I also have a card Radeon 9200 LE. I only use it when I want s video capabilities. I will try switching to the card and see what happens.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: ubuntu 12 is very slow*

I believe it is a graphics problem. It works slightly faster with the graphics card. It runs faster in the classic mode, so I will use it. I am new to ubuntu and don't really know my way around. I will play with it until I learn it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Great! If you find your system is still running slow then change to another distribution such as Linux Mint as it uses a bit less resources. Hopefully you'll be fine.

Steve


----------

